# Xbox Replacement for old consoles!



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/8...ement-consoles-after-xbox-360-update-problems

Anyone as lucky as me and already had an email about this?

I thought it was spam at first but now going to go home and check my console

Free 250gb Xbox S here I come!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome, was it all games doing it for you or just some games?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jammy Sod!

Any idea what DVD drives it affects? Like serial number etc?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

No idea, I would assume it would be on drives like the samsung(in mine) which don't already have the AP25 protection. I just got the email, haven't had any problems, but that must be because I have been only playing black ops and kinect sports

Might check my spare too


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My xbox is one of the first ones from late 2005. Fingers crossed


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

should i connect mine to the internet and download this firmware?
then if it does it i get a new one


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Can give it a try gents!

Mine has had a lot of online use and I pay for live so wondering if it is to keep me sweet

bet they are trying to stop people going back to PSN seeing as trade ins of PS3s for Xboxs has gone up 200%


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Will have to check the sons....nice one...:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Going to check mine tomorrow, the disc drive has been playing up anyway so hopefuly mine will break and I can get a new one! :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Now downloading firmware for mine (hasn't been updated ever!!) here's hoping...


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be an update on mine. Damn.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Hope it works on my 08 Elite, wouldn't mind a free upgrade


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

God now noisey is the 360 compared to PS3! - proves how much I have used it in last 2 years


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

<runs off to update ancient xbox>


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone else having trouble to update?

I've been to :- http://support.xbox.com/en-gb/pages/xbox-360/how-to/update-xbox-360/system-updates.aspx

Downloaded, copied files extracted to USB and then tried it unzipped in folder format - failed

Same on DVD - failed?

Do you have to unzip the files and just place files on USB or unzip and place them within the folder?

Edit - Sorted needed to reformat USB stick, re load the zipped folder, turn 360 on then it registers updates on screen -

Then it works  god how i wanted this to fail!


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Was reading eurogamer and apparently they're now denying it's related to the firmware update - which is supposed to be rolled out tomorrow?

Clicky.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Think you can only do it once you get an email, but just ordered mine now!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I might have to plug my xbox in and see what happens. I haven't used it for 18 months at least.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine has arrived today, will open the box when I get home and see what I actually get!


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

there is still the old one with the red rings if people want a new xbox obviosly not the black one just over heat the thing and send it off.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

The problem is with all Xboxs with the samsung drive and is to do with the update as mine got an e64 error straight after the update

My new xbox was full retail packaged inc wireless controller, headset and they even threw in a data trasfer cable!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Might have to dust mine off and fire it in later then lol. Haven't turned it on for at least 2 years


----------

